# blocks available now



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I keep getting the alerts blocks available get them before they are gone. I push as soon as it comes up. And it says they are taken. I can not believe they go this fast. Anyone having a similar experience?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Posted the other day in your other thread about availability of blocks. 
"Every time I receive a notification blocks are never there meaning they go before I even receive it."


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Everyone can't get the notifications at the same instant, different networks, phones, etc. Even a few second delay can get you beat.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I run the amazon app on two different phones. Back when we would get notifications about blocks being available, there was always a few minutes difference between when notifications would come through.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I run the amazon app on two different phones. Back when we would get notifications about blocks being availabl
> 
> 
> Basmati said:
> ...


----------

